# Its a siggy gallery, because I am lame and can't draw



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 13, 2008)

Three ways to make it more likely I'll do it

Give me a Picture
Even better, a render (A picture that is on a plain white background.)
Don't be stupid.


:3 Okies... Anyways, here are my craptastic sigs!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 13, 2008)

I like the pink Pikachu ^.^
can you make one of those but in Mew that's blue?
I'll get pics to you in a minute!


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 13, 2008)

Sure sure :3.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 13, 2008)

Could I have one? I think they're awesome!

Use these renders I made, and some sort of blue background. Also, the text should be "Turtle + Cannons = AWESOME!".


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 14, 2008)

Blastoise428 said:


> Could I have one? I think they're awesome!
> 
> Use these renders I made, and some sort of blue background. Also, the text should be "Turtle + Cannons = AWESOME!".









Sorry about not using any of your pictures, >.> They were all far too small. No worries though.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's some pics choose whichever ones you want among them and of course make them blue:


----------

